# [clavier] evdev sous XFCE...ça veut pas! [résolu]

## bivittatus

Salut à tous!

J'ai eu l'excellente idée (  :Confused:  ) de changer mon clavier...Avant, j'avais ce clavier, et j'ai acheté celui-là aujourd'hui.

Vous allez me dire que ça fait full kéké, je sais, mais je suis en permanence dans le noir quand je suis sur le PC, donc rien de plus utile que ce qui est en général inutile à la base non?  :Laughing: 

Bon, enfin, tout ça pour dire que le problème avec ce clavier, c'est qu'il s'éclaire avec la touche "Arrêt défil"...mais sous Zindoz!!! Et encore, pour ça, apparemment il faut installer le driver fourni!!! Du coup, impossible de l'allumer!!!

J'ai bien trouvé un ou deux messages (pas plus... :Sad: ) sur la toile indiquant qu'il fallait faire un:

```
xset led 3
```

mais rien à faire!!! J'ai essayé les  solutions, et rien ne se passe, hormis le blocage de mon pavé numérique...  :Rolling Eyes: 

Je ne sais pas quoi vous donner pour éventuellement pouvoir m'aider, à part le section keyboard de mon xorg.conf:

```
# **********************************************************************

# Core keyboard's InputDevice section

# **********************************************************************

Section "InputDevice"

    Identifier   "Keyboard1"

    Driver   "kbd"

# For most OSs the protocol can be omitted (it defaults to "Standard").

# When using XQUEUE (only for SVR3 and SVR4, but not Solaris),

# uncomment the following line.

#    Option     "Protocol"      "Xqueue"

    Option "AutoRepeat" "500 30"

# Specify which keyboard LEDs can be user-controlled (eg, with xset(1))

    Option   "Xleds"      "1 2 3"

#    Option "LeftAlt"     "Meta"

#    Option "RightAlt"    "ModeShift"

# To customise the XKB settings to suit your keyboard, modify the

# lines below (which are the defaults).  For example, for a non-U.S.

# keyboard, you will probably want to use:

#    Option "XkbModel"    "pc105"

# If you have a US Microsoft Natural keyboard, you can use:

#    Option "XkbModel"    "microsoft"

#

# Then to change the language, change the Layout setting.

# For example, a german layout can be obtained with:

#    Option "XkbLayout"   "de"

# or:

#    Option "XkbLayout"   "de"

#    Option "XkbVariant"  "nodeadkeys"

#

# If you'd like to switch the positions of your capslock and

# control keys, use:

#    Option "XkbOptions"  "ctrl:swapcaps"

# These are the default XKB settings for Xorg

#    Option "XkbRules"    "xorg"

#    Option "XkbModel"    "pc105"

#    Option "XkbLayout"   "us"

#    Option "XkbVariant"  ""

#    Option "XkbOptions"  ""

#    Option "XkbDisable"

    Option "XkbRules"   "xorg"

    Option "XkbModel"   "pc105"

    Option "XkbLayout"   "fr"

EndSection

```

J'avoue ne pas voir quoi faire de mieux, mais je ne vois pas pourquoi ça ne fonctionnerait pas en fin de compte!!! Sachant tout de même que quand j'allume le PC, il s'éclaire pendant une seconde le saligaud!!! Pareil si je le débranche et que je le rebranche...

Merci d'avance!!!  :Wink: 

----------

## xelif

si je ne m'abuse xset sert à allumer des leds du clavier....

moi personnellemnt je viens d'essayer sur un clavier normal mais cette commande ne fait rien pour les chifres allant de 1 à 3 ( j'ai eu la flemme d'aller plus loin )

[mais est ce normal que ca change rien sur mon clavier????? est ce que cette commande fonctionne vraiment? ]

voila ce qu'on peut trouver sur internet 

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
>  	The led option controls the keyboard LEDs. This controls the turning on or off of one or all of the LEDs. It accepts an optional integer, a preceding dash(-) or an 'on/off' flag. If no parameter or the 'on' flag is given, all LEDs are turned on. If a preceding dash or the flag 'off' is given, all LEDs are turned off. If a value between 1 and 32 is given, that LED will be turned on or off depending on the existence of a preceding dash. A common LED which can be controlled is the ``Caps Lock'' LED. ``xset led 3'' would turn led #3 on. ``xset -led  3'' would turn it off. The particular LED values may refer to different LEDs on different hardware.
> 
> 

 

donc peut etre faudrait t'il essayer les 32 leds possibles? m'enfin moi je dis ca mais si quelqu'un à une autre idée....

en esperant t'avoir aidé...

----------

## bivittatus

 *bivittatus wrote:*   

> 
> 
> J'ai bien trouvé un ou deux messages (pas plus...) sur la toile indiquant qu'il fallait faire un:
> 
> ```
> ...

 

Et bien voilà le résultat d'une non-relecture de ce que j'ai écrit (de ma part hein!  :Wink: ) et du xset led 6 qui me fout tout en l'air!!!  :Laughing: 

Il fallait lire:J'ai essayé les 32 solutions!

Donc ça ne fonctionne apparemment pas...en tout cas, merci pour ta réponse!!!  :Wink: 

----------

## kwenspc

 *bivittatus wrote:*   

> 
> 
> mais je suis en permanence dans le noir quand je suis sur le PC
> 
> 

 

Et pas de problème de vue?  :Neutral:  (je veux dire: comme ça il y a une probabilité non-négligeable d'augmenter le risque d'abimer ta vision)

----------

## kopp

http://www.ikea.com/fr/fr/catalog/products/90050463 Une solution moins kéké et meilleure pour tes petits yeux !

----------

## xelif

lui proposer une lampe ne va pas l'aider  :Wink:  nous ne sommes pas la pour l'aider à lutter contre sa myopie mais pour résoudre un problème de clavier non?

euh je ne sais pas si d'autres ont essayés mais chez moi la commande xset ne fonctionne pas le souci serait donc plus du coté de cette commande qu'ailleurs..... 

j'ai essayé de la lancer en utilisateur autant qu'en super utilisateur et la commande xset led 3 qui est censé m'allumer le caps lock ne marche pas.... ( idem avec les nombres de 1 à 5 j'ai eu un peu la flemme d'aller plus loin   :Embarassed:  )

y aurait t'il des use flags à rajouter pour X?

si oui je ne vois pas lequel 

```

[ebuild   R   ] x11-base/xorg-server-1.3.0.0-r6  USE="dri ipv6 nptl sdl xorg -3dfx -debug -dmx -kdrive -minimal -xprint" INPUT_DEVICES="keyboard mouse -acecad -aiptek -calcomp -citron -digitaledge -dmc -dynapro -elo2300 -elographics -evdev -fpit -hyperpen -jamstudio -joystick -magellan -microtouch -mutouch -palmax -penmount -spaceorb -summa -synaptics -tek4957 -ur98 -vmmouse -void -wacom" VIDEO_CARDS="radeon -apm -ark -chips -cirrus -cyrix -dummy -epson -fbdev -fglrx -glint -i128 -i740 (-impact) -imstt -intel -mach64 -mga -neomagic (-newport) -nsc -nv -nvidia -r128 -rendition -s3 -s3virge -savage -siliconmotion -sis -sisusb (-sunbw2) (-suncg14) (-suncg3) (-suncg6) (-sunffb) (-sunleo) (-suntcx) -tdfx -tga -trident -tseng -v4l -vesa -vga -via -vmware -voodoo"

```

----------

## Mickael

 *kopp wrote:*   

> http://www.ikea.com/fr/fr/catalog/products/90050463 Une solution moins kéké et meilleure pour tes petits yeux !

 

moi j'ai toujours aimé l'humour à la con  de kopp  :Very Happy:   ça fait jamais de mal.

----------

## titoucha

 *Mickael wrote:*   

>  *kopp wrote:*   http://www.ikea.com/fr/fr/catalog/products/90050463 Une solution moins kéké et meilleure pour tes petits yeux ! 
> 
> moi j'ai toujours aimé l'humour à la con  de kopp   ça fait jamais de mal.

 

+1 m'a bien fait rigoler.

----------

## yoyo

Rassurez-moi les gens ... vous avez bien installé le paquet xset ???  :Mr. Green: 

Et testé xsetleds par exemple ???

Après, je tenterai également une incursion du côté du Driver "evdev" par exemple ...

Sinon, j'ai relevé une incohérence entre le xorg.conf où tu déclares uniquement les 3 premières "Xleds" comme étant contrôlables par xset mais tu te plains que la 6ème te "fout tout en l'air" ...

Mes 0.02 cents,

Enjoy !

----------

## bivittatus

 *titoucha wrote:*   

>  *Mickael wrote:*    *kopp wrote:*   http://www.ikea.com/fr/fr/catalog/products/90050463 Une solution moins kéké et meilleure pour tes petits yeux ! 
> 
> moi j'ai toujours aimé l'humour à la con  de kopp   ça fait jamais de mal. 
> 
> +1 m'a bien fait rigoler.

 

Pleinement ok avec le fait que de rigoler ne fait de mal à personne...et au moins, CA BOUGE!!!  :Laughing:   :Wink:  En tout cas, j'ai déjà ta solution kopp, mais je t'assure qu'elle m'arrache les yeux plus qu'autre chose... :Mr. Green: 

@yoyo: Pas de soucis avec l'installation des paquets xset et xsetleds:

```

[I] x11-apps/xset

     Available versions:  1.0.2 1.0.3 (~)1.0.4 {debug}

     Installed versions:  1.0.4(21:57:19 15/11/2008)(-debug)

     Homepage:            http://xorg.freedesktop.org/

     Description:         X.Org xset application

[I] x11-misc/xsetleds

     Available versions:  0.1.3

     Installed versions:  0.1.3(23:03:24 07/01/2009)

     Homepage:            ftp://ftp.unix-ag.org/user/bmeurer/xsetleds/

     Description:         small tool to report and change the keyboard LED states of an X display
```

Par contre, effectivement, je vais tester de suite la modification du xorg.conf...sinon, je me tournerai vers evdev...va falloir que je me documente là-dessus!!!  :Laughing: 

Merciiii!!!  :Wink: 

Edit: Ca ne fonctionne toujours pas en complétant la section du xorg.conf!!!  :Sad: 

----------

## bivittatus

Bon et bien je viens de me lancer dans evdev...le moins qu'on puisse dire, c'est que ce n'est pas du gâteau!!!  :Laughing: 

Pas de soucis particuliers pour mettre le truc en place, mais non seulement pour le moment ça ne solutionne pas mon problème, mais en plus mes flèches ne fonctionnent plus!!!  :Evil or Very Mad: 

Je suis sous XFCE et je suis bien allé vérifier si le clavier sélectionné est bien celui supporté par evdev, et c'est bon!!!

Là, je dois dire qu'il commence à me peser sérieusement ce clavier!!! Mais...il faut que ça fonctionne!!! Y a pas de raison!!!

Alors si vous voyez d'où tout ça peut venir.....et surtout si vous savez comment je peux tester ce rétro-éclairage de malheur...!!!  :Wink: 

Merci!!!

----------

## Enlight

moi je fouillerais de ce coté à ta place : /sys/devices/virtual/input/... je pense que ça se joue via sysfs

----------

## CryoGen

Ok voila la procédure

1/ Debranche le clavier

2/ Démonte le clavier

3/ bivittatus active mode +mac_gyver on bivittatus

4/ relier les fils qui vont bien

5/ remonte et rebranche le clavier

6/ Enjoy

Etape optionnelle : apres 4/ : mode -mac_gyver

Hein ? ca va pas comme solution !?

----------

## bivittatus

 *CryoGen wrote:*   

> Ok voila la procédure
> 
> 1/ Debranche le clavier
> 
> 2/ Démonte le clavier
> ...

 

J'avoue y avoir fortement pensé...mais:

1/ Démonter un clavier neuf, même à bas prix, ça me fait un peu c***r

2/ Je suis à mac-gyver ce que le Ctrl+Alt+Suppr. est à linux

3/ Y a des fils là-dedans???  :Laughing: 

A enlight: j'y jettrai un oeil ce soir!!!  :Wink: 

Merci...!!!  :Wink: 

----------

## VIKING

salut,

moi aussi j'ai un clavier rétro-éclairé, le G15 premier du nom de logitech.

Le rétro éclairage fonctionne tout seul sur n'importe quel os, sans drivers spéciaux. 

Tout ça pour dire que ton clavier est peut être mauvais ?? Désolé je ne peux pas te donner plus d'indications je ne connais pas assez ce domaine :(

bon courage !

----------

## takhisis_astrafall

 *kwenspc wrote:*   

>  *bivittatus wrote:*   
> 
> mais je suis en permanence dans le noir quand je suis sur le PC
> 
>  
> ...

 

petit truc con... ([mylife] je trouve ça agaçant les gens qui me disent que je devrais arreter de rester devant les ecrans parceque je perd la vue[/mylife]), les écrans n'abiment pas les yeux, certe, on les fatigues, mais ça va pas créer de maladie tel que myopie ^^'

sinon, euh, pas d'idée pour le clavier...

----------

## kwenspc

C'est pas l'écran qui use la vue c'est le contraste lumineux de l'écran quand on est dans le noir. ça fait une source de lumière trop direct. Le mieux est d'avoir une lumière douce est homogène autour, pas besoin que ce soit Versaille non plus hein.  :Wink:  (le pire ici c'est les collègues qui sont en plein contre-jour quand il y a du soleil)

----------

## k-root

[hs]

 *takhisis_astrafall wrote:*   

>  les écrans n'abiment pas les yeux, certe, on les fatigues, mais ça va pas créer de maladie tel que myopie ^^'

 

le travail sur écran ne crée pas de défauts visuels ; il révèle des défauts passés inaperçus ou mal corrigés. D’où la nécessité de faire tester sa vue régulièrement.

Des dysfonctionnements légers passent parfois inaperçus, mais ils peuvent aussi déclencher un certain nombre d’inconforts et de désagréments importants, comme un strabisme convergent, l’incontournable fatigue oculaire et des maux de tête. Quant à la myopie, elle peut longtemps passer inaperçue car la vision de près, propre au travail sur écran, reste inchangée.

http://www.inrs.fr/inrs-pub/inrs01.nsf/intranetobject-accesparreference/tc%2041/$file/tc41.pdf

[/hs]

----------

## bivittatus

 *Enlight wrote:*   

> moi je fouillerais de ce coté à ta place : /sys/devices/virtual/input/... je pense que ça se joue via sysfs

 

Le répertoire virtual n'existe pas...  :Confused: 

Et les gars, pour mes yeux, y a pas de soucis!!!  :Laughing:  Je l'ai dit un peu plus haut, je me les explose justement AVEC un éclairage dans la pièce...donc no soucy!!!  :Wink: 

----------

## Enlight

et si tu explores un peu plus dans /sys ? Je suis a peu près sur que ça se joue là dedans (mais après ù exactement). fais un recherche sur backlight avec find peut etre.

----------

## bivittatus

Bien...désolé pour ce petit retard dans la réponse, mais en partie résolu mon problème!!!

En fait, il me manquait simplement la ligne:

```
Option "XkbVariant" "nodeadkeys"
```

dans mon xorg.conf!!!

Alors ça, c'est valable pour le rétro-éclairage...maintenant, en faisant un

```
xset led 3
```

il fonctionne!!!

Par contre, je n'ai toujours pas réussi à faire en sorte qu'il fonctionne avec evdev...j'ai toujours une partie des touches qui ne fonctionnent pas!!!  :Evil or Very Mad: 

Je modifie donc mon titre... :Wink: 

----------

## geekounet

Normal, avec le driver evdev, il faut mettre evdev à XkbModel aussi, et rien d'autre.  :Smile: 

----------

## titoucha

Ha bon parce que moi j'ai ça 

```
<merge key="input.xkb.model" type="string">keyboard</merge>
```

et sa fonctionne très bien.

----------

## bivittatus

 *geekounet wrote:*   

> Normal, avec le driver evdev, il faut mettre evdev à XkbModel aussi, et rien d'autre. 

 

Bon!!! On avance un peu quand meme!!!  :Laughing:  (Desole, mais je n'ai pas les accents maintenant!!!  :Evil or Very Mad: )

Donc voila, j'ai retrouve l'acces aux fleches par exemple (je ne me suis pas atarde sur les touches multimedia pour le moment), mais comme vous pouvez le constater, ca deconne encore...plus de caracteres accentues ou de diese et j'en passe...)

Je poste tout de meme ma section qui va presque bie de mon xorg.conf:

```
# **********************************************************************

# Core keyboard's InputDevice section

# **********************************************************************

Section "InputDevice"

    Identifier   "Keyboard1"

    Driver   "kbd"

# For most OSs the protocol can be omitted (it defaults to "Standard").

# When using XQUEUE (only for SVR3 and SVR4, but not Solaris),

# uncomment the following line.

#    Option     "Protocol"      "Xqueue"

    Option "AutoRepeat" "500 30"

# Specify which keyboard LEDs can be user-controlled (eg, with xset(1))

    Option   "Xleds"      "3"

#    Option "LeftAlt"     "Meta"

#    Option "RightAlt"    "ModeShift"

# To customise the XKB settings to suit your keyboard, modify the

# lines below (which are the defaults).  For example, for a non-U.S.

# keyboard, you will probably want to use:

#    Option "XkbModel"    "pc105"

# If you have a US Microsoft Natural keyboard, you can use:

#    Option "XkbModel"    "microsoft"

#

# Then to change the language, change the Layout setting.

# For example, a german layout can be obtained with:

#    Option "XkbLayout"   "de"

# or:

#    Option "XkbLayout"   "de"

#    Option "XkbVariant"  "nodeadkeys"

#

# If you'd like to switch the positions of your capslock and

# control keys, use:

#    Option "XkbOptions"  "ctrl:swapcaps"

# These are the default XKB settings for Xorg

#    Option "XkbRules"    "xorg"

#    Option "XkbModel"    "pc105"

#    Option "XkbLayout"   "us"

#    Option "XkbVariant"  ""

#    Option "XkbOptions"  ""

#    Option "XkbDisable"

    Option "XkbVariant" "nodeadkeys"

#    Option "XkbRules"   "xorg"

    Option "XkbModel"   "evdev"

EndSection

```

Pour info, si je mets evdev en tant que driver, je bloque tut!!!  :Sad: 

et le /etc/hal/fdi/policy/10-x11-input.fdi

```
<?xml version="1.0" encoding="utf-8"?>

<deviceinfo version="0.2">

   <match key="info.capabilities" contains="input.keys">

      <merge key="input.xkb.rules" type="string">xorg</merge>

      <!-- Option "XkbModel" "pc105" -->

      <merge key="input.xkb.model" type="string">evdev</merge>

      <merge key="input.xkb.layout" type="string">fr</merge>

   </match>

</deviceinfo>

```

En tout cas, merci pour votre aide!!!  :Wink: 

----------

## titoucha

Je te met la config que j'ai pour mon clavier qui fonctionne super bien 

```
<device>

    <match key="info.capabilities" contains="input.keymap">

      <append key="info.callouts.add" type="strlist">hal-setup-keymap</append>

    </match>

    <match key="info.capabilities" contains="input.keys">

      <merge key="input.xkb.rules" type="string">xorg</merge>

      <merge key="input.xkb.model" type="string">keyboard</merge>

      <merge key="input.x11_driver" type="string">evdev</merge>

      <merge key="input.xkb.layout" type="string">ch</merge>

      <merge key="input.xkb.variant" type="string">fr</merge>

    </match>

  </device>

```

----------

## bivittatus

Sympa titoucha...merci!!!  :Wink: 

Le hic, c'est que /a ne fonctionne toujours pas...je n'ai toujours pas la bonne config au niveau des touches sup{rieures (rhaaaaaaaaaaaaaa...je viens de me relire et bonjour les mauvais caracteres...mais je laisse comme ca, ca peut peut-^etre nous aiser... :Laughing: ) et la fonction Alt-Gr ne fonctionne pas non plus (sans compter que les touches de fonctions elles-memes sont a l'ouest)

*&{"'(-}_/@)=

La ligne du dessus, c'est simplement ce que donnent les touches en partant de la touche "carre ou exposant 2" jusqu'au "0"

Mais ce qui est assez incomprehensible, c'est que je n'arrive a mettre evdev en driver non???  :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## bivittatus

Ca avance...!!!

Je suis allé faire un tour dans les croniques des geeks (pour une fois...  :Mr. Green: ) où guilc a posté sa config concernant evdev...J'ai tout remplacé par ce qu'il a mis et ça fonctionne...PRESQUE!!!

En fait, il faut que je me fasse un petit

```
setxkbmap fr
```

pour que ça fonctionne vraiment, sinon, je suis en us!!!

Alors si quelqu'un a une idée...là je suppose que c'est un truc à la con, mais je passe à côté... :Evil or Very Mad: 

De plus, aucune de mes touches supplémentaires fonctionne...c'est grave docteur???

----------

## RickyLoad

J'avais le même prob que toi !!

Obligé de tapper a chaque reboot un tit ===> setxkbmap -model evdev -layout fr

Et puis j'ai jeter un oeil sur les droits du fichier ==> /etc/hal/fdi/policy/10-x11-input.fdi

Après modification , "execution" çà marche nickel 

Je te colle le mien si çà peut aider 

```

<?xml version="1.0" encoding="utf-8"?>

<deviceinfo version="0.2">

 <device>

   <match key="info.capabilities" contains="input.keymap">

      <append key="info.callouts.add" type="strlist">hal-setup-keymap</append>

   </match>

   <match key="info.capabilities" contains="input.keys">

      <merge key="input.xkb.rules" type="string">xorg</merge>

      <merge key="input.xkb.layout" type="string">fr</merge>

      <merge key="input.xkb.model" type="string">evdev</merge>

      <merge key="input.x11_driver" type="string">evdev</merge>

      <merge key="input.xkb.options" type="strlist">grp:toggle</merge>

      <append key="input.xkb.options" type="strlist">grp_led:scroll</append>

      <merge key="input.xkb.variant" type="string">,winkeys</merge>

   </match>

 </device>

</deviceinfo>

```

Voilà on sait jamais t'as peu être le même blem

----------

## bivittatus

Et bien non...même en modifiant les droits du fichier en question, je suis toujours en us au démarrage de X...

Par contre, j'ai réussi à configurer mes touches multimédia avec keytouch et keytouch-editor, mais le service plante au démarrage du PC...il me met des:

```
keytouch-init: Failed to set keycode

keycode 115 to scancode 786 (0x312)
```

et y en a toute une tartine...tous différents les uns des autres!!!

Il faut que je lance keytouch, que je valide et hop!!! Tout fonctionne!!!

Je vais finir par croire que mon PC est habité par le mal en personne!!!  :Laughing: 

----------

## titoucha

Tu as bien la version 1.5.3 de xorg-server installée, car j'avais tous les problèmes que tu décris avec la version 1.5.2

----------

## bivittatus

Oui oui, je confirme, j'ai bien la 1.5.3 d'installée:

```
[20:46] - ~ %eix xorg-server

[I] x11-base/xorg-server

...

     Installed versions:  1.5.3(22:18:15 17/12/2008)(input_devices_evdev input_devices_keyboard input_devices_mouse ipv6 nptl video_cards_nvidia xorg

...

```

----------

## bivittatus

Allez hop!!! Encore une partie de résolue, et pas des moindres!!!  :Laughing: 

Bon, si vous me promettez de ne pas me taper, je vous explique le truc...ok...?   :Rolling Eyes: 

Bon, d'accord...en fait (je repère la sortie là...parce qu'il va falloir que je commence à y aller tout doucement...) xinit et xorg-server avait le useflag "hal" désactivé...!!!

Je ne sais pas à quelle occasion j'avais mis ça dans mon package.use, mais en tout cas, ça m'a bien gonflé cette affaire...et je vous remercie à tous de vous être penchés sur ce problème!!!  :Wink: 

Donc voilà, maintenant, je suis bien en fr, pas de soucis...par contre, j'ai toujours mon problème de keytouch...et encore, maintenant, même en démarrant keytouch et en validant, je n'ai plus rien!!!  :Evil or Very Mad: 

----------

## titoucha

Il y a une nouvelle version de xf86-input-evdev qui vient de sortir, elle va peut-être arranger tes bidons.

----------

## bivittatus

Toujours le meme problème avec keytouch...C'est étrange quand même le fait que ça fonctionnait bien hier et que là...rien!!!  :Evil or Very Mad: 

Bon, j'avoue quand même que c'est un moindre mal, je m'en suis passé jusqu'à maintenant, mon ancien clavier en étant dépourvu (des touches multimédia hein!!!  :Laughing:   :Wink: ), mais maintenant que j'en ai (je parle encore des touches multimédia   :Rolling Eyes:  ), j'aimerais bien pouvoir les utiliser (...!!!  :Mr. Green: ).

----------

## titoucha

Il est vrai que quand je dis que tout fonctionne chez moi c'est sans les touches multimédia que je n'utilise pas.

----------

## bivittatus

Et voilà!!! En fait, j'ai abandonné keytouch qui ne m'a fait que des plans foireux pour me tourner vers lineakd (je n'arrive pas à avoir l'osd, mais là par contre, c'est un eu le cadet de mes soucis!!!  :Laughing: ).

En plus, ça m'a permis de configurer deux touches, qui dans leurs attributions d'origine ne me servaient pas du tout, afin de me permettre d'éteindre et de rallumer mon clavier quand je le souhaite!!!  :Wink: 

Voilà, je peux enfin le mettre ce "résolu" qio s'est tant fait attendre!!!

Merci à tous!!!  :Wink: 

----------

